# Shooting Star - video lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Bad Company classic: Shooting Star - a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune.....thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0jU78uQPJY


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

slow down! I'm still working on Sweet Home Alabama :smile:


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Another good one, thanks Dale.

Brian


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks gents for watching - hope all is good!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

good one!!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> good one!!


thanks so much for watching, hope all is good!

dale


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

As usual Dale Great! This is my Daughters new fav tune so your lesson came along at the right time! thanks!
Lisa


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Sounds like your daughter has your great taste in music - terrific! Thanks for your kind post, your friend,

dale


----------

